# How canI make bath time fun!?



## Lexis6011 (Mar 1, 2013)

Iv had my Hedgehog for about a month now! He was with another family for 2 years so I know that he will never fully trust me, but when it comes to bath time, the second he seems my hands he tries to climb up them to get out! This is the second time i have given him a bath, the first time was in my sink and this most recent was in my bath tub! I moved to the bath tub because he kept climbing out of the sink. I heard the Hedgehogs like to swim, but that doesnt seem to be the case! He hate being in the water! I think that his bath time should be fun and that its good exercise so i want him to enjoy it and not be so scared! I fill the bath tub up just enough so at one end he cant touch the bottom and at the other he can. I usually dont add the soap till a little after he is already wet, i put it in a cup and mix the water so its all sudsy then i pore the water in the cup over his body! i dont let it get into his eyes though, then i take the tooth brush and brush him down! after the bath i try and clip his nails (he really hates that, always bites me) then i hold him and let him dry! 

If you have any ideas on how to make bath time more fun, or how to get him to enjoy swimming more please let me know! i plan to take him outside during the summer, and i know that it would help for him to be able to play in w little kiddy pool because of the heat, but if he hates the water, it wont be helpful at all!


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

I've seen some videos of hedgies who seem content to be in the water but that is certainly not always the case. Henry definitely is not a fan! He hasn't gotten any better about it over the past few months since we got him. You can try a towel at the bottom of the sink/tub so that hedgie feels more stable. It seems like you are doin everything right but just really make sure the hedgehog is able to keep his head above the water level. Henry isn't really a fan of the toothbrush either...usually my boyfriend gently holds him still in the water while I try to get the brushing down as quickly as I can. As far as cutting nails- I know many suggest doing it in or after bedtime but I have found that doing it right when I wake Henry up is actually what works best. I took that suggestion from someone on the forum who said to get a few nails each night right when hedgie gets taken out of the cage. This has worked so much more smoothly for me as I get a few each night before Henry even realizes what I am doing! Haha! If I even attempt once he is active (or right after bathtime) he is just way too squirmy!

Your hedgie may never really learn to like bathtime but just keep an open mind until you find what works the best


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

If he doesn't like the water he's not going to find bath time fun. You just have to do it as quick and painless as possible. Over time he may get more comfortable being in the water especially if bath time comes with treats.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Ha! It may get less painful over time, but if your little guy doesn't like water then it'll never be "fun."  Sorry to burst your bubble, but it's probably best to keep playtime to dry ground.


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

"Fun" is probably hoping for too much. Ha! I started with Sophie at 6 weeks, so that's a big advantage. She didn't like the water at first; didn't like anything about it. She gets three foot and belly baths, with nail inspection and clipping, per week. Every three months she gets a full bath with her Aveeno body wash, under the faucet rinse, and the whole nine yards. Her foot and belly baths are just plain water - warm (not cold, not hot).

Consistency will probably help a lot. Like it or not, she got 10 - 15 minute baths three days a week. She got better and better, bit by bit. I started by putting a minimum of water in the sink; just an inch or two. She worked really hard to walk out of it. I increased the water to 4 - 5 inches and that, much to my surprise, helped a lot. There was no where to walk to, so she just got comfortable with standing there; not working nearly as hard to climb up the side.

Another big help was using her toothbrush a lot more. She likes getting her quills brushed, and that also goes a long way to keeping her occupied, which means she stays happier for longer. The extra quill cleaning is a plus also. Poop and pee are flying all over the place on the wheel, so the light but regular cleaning is another plus. She hasn't shown any tendencies toward dry skin, so there's been no need to adjust for that.

(19:54)
full-bath-13-01-17.mp4





This is the 'improved' Sophie for nail clipping. She used to twist and turn and writhe, and pull . . . . . Oh, she was awful.
(5:56)
nail-clipping-13-03-04.mp4


----------



## alexthehedgie (Mar 20, 2013)

Hedgehogs just don't really like bath time  lol.
You might want to put some toys in the bath and make him have a good experience.


----------



## MrPinball (Feb 23, 2013)

By not having bath time at all.

....


:lol: No seriously if yours doesn't like water, he may not ever like it. Just gotta deal with it and give him some extra yummy treats later


----------



## Lexis6011 (Mar 1, 2013)

Hahaha darn I was hoping there was a way to make him like them! Haha oh well! 
What type of toys do y'all suggest?!? 
Also what's the best bath soap to use?


----------



## MrPinball (Feb 23, 2013)

As far as soap goes I think a lot of people use Aveeno baby oatmeal bath. It's moisturizing, no scent. That's what we use, it works well.

No toys for bath time (he doesn't care about them because he has one thing on his mind: get out of the water. lol). For regular playtime we have toilet paper rolls (cut on the bottom, so he doesn't get stuck), all kind of boxes with 2 doors (tunnels yay), some hot wheels cars that he doesn't care about :lol: and solid balls that jingle. Fav toy def. being the toilet paper rolls.

Your hedgie is so cute by the way!!


----------



## Lexis6011 (Mar 1, 2013)

Awe thanks! He is two years old but I just got him so he isn't very lovey towards me hahaha 

He doesn't seem to like the TP tolls! But I will for sure try the balls and the boxes! I plan to take him outside when the weather get warmer! So I think boxes and balls would be great for him! I'm also thinking about gettin him a bigger cage and a better wheel that is more silent!!!


----------

